# turning off the lights



## mtgmailing (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a APEVIA X-Navigator case and in the beginning the blue lights were neat but two years down the road I'd like a way to turn them off. Does anyone know if it is possible to turn the blue leds on the front of the case and on each fan off?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

How are the lights on the front powered?

For the fan, your best bet is to get another fan to replace the LED one you have in there right now.


----------



## hammer1 (Feb 19, 2006)

This might be some help:

http://www.apevia.com/umanual/um-x-navigator.pdf


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've got an X-Navigator myself and understand how blinding they are. A switch can be installed which will give you a basic on/off function.


----------

